# stolen dogs



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i was just thinken about all the stories i have heard about stolen pits!! what wold you do if your pit got stolen?? me?? well lets just say there would be a man hunt and probly an ambulance!! my pits are like my family none messes with my family i just dont get how some people dont do ANYTHING about it but sit and whine. i understand its a hard loss but i would put up plenty of posters in every town in ct and yes i most definately wold call all the athorities i feel might be useful in the slightest way if its concidered part of the family then its worth putting in time effort money and probobly a broken body part for the crimnal. i just HATE the thought of my family getting hurt which goes for ALL my pets i would kill for my lil bros along with some biological family and i wold kill for my pets! and is it just me or are therea lot of missing pits? two people lost there pits in the same week. one i know one i heard of. the one i know has a chain link fence with a bysicle lock around the door her pit goes out side when she is at work she thought there would never be a problem cuz he is chained up the door is locked and has a bycicle chain lock around it well she got home the bike lock was cut in half and the dogs collar was still attached to his chain but unbuckled. the thing that get me is they bothered to lock the fence door after they got the dog!! i dont know about the other dog i guess someone broke in stole mad stuff and supposedly took the pit.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'd find my dog through my friends in low places. I'd deal with the theif accordingly. The best thing to do is to make sure they don't get stolen in the 1st place. But, what do you do when they come INTO YOUR HOME and take your dog? Idk, but somebody would be getting hurt.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

exactly. that would suck if they broke in. thats why you can never be too careful about security!! i have a beware of dog sign!! its not that i want people to think my dog is a viciouse pit!! its cuz if people see that and they know theres a pit then they wont want to fuck with ur home cuz theyr too stupid to realize pits arent the greatest guard dogs. besides if someone is going to break in they want to get it over with and not go through a hassle!! i know someone who doesnt even have a dog and they have beware of dog signs!! one even says enter at your own risk!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I have beware of dog signs and No trespassing signs up and I 've "let it slip" that my dogs can't be trusted with strangers- even my husband has to re-aquaint himself with them when he comes home from a long work furlough!
There are some folks in our neighborhood who in the past have been known to steal dogs for "other activities". Unfortunately prison or jail doesn't intimidate them in any way becasue they've already done a couple of stretches for murder anyway! I don't know what I would do if it happened, I just try to prevent it from happening!


----------



## over_thaedge (Feb 4, 2008)

beware of dog signs are not always a good thing with Pitbulls. its like openly admitting your dog will bite .. no trespass signs i agree with .. we dont need any more public displays of a vicious breed.. jmo to each thier own


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Well Beware of dog signs is the law here that way if someone gets bit in your yard because someone is either trying to break in of steal your dog then the beware of dog signs will help in court.


----------



## jboo101907 (Dec 22, 2007)

A guy that has lived across the street from me since I was born has had 3 pits stolen. One of them he got back and he got stolen again a month later. The 1st time the puppy was like 8 months old and his mom went outside with him and heard the phone ring and she went in to get it (she was inside for like a minute) and she came back out and he was gone. The other 3 times his house was broken into. He didn't have any of those dogs for longer than like 9 months. Now they have a very tall privacy fence and an alarm system and he's had the one he's got now for like 2 years.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

sw_df27 said:


> Well Beware of dog signs is the law here that way if someone gets bit in your yard because someone is either trying to break in of steal your dog then the beware of dog signs will help in court.


same here if we dont have them and someone or their dog gets bitten we get introuble!! i still think they give the breed a bad immage but it furthers the security of your house. i wouldnt want to break into a house where there would possibly be a dog that could injur me!! ive been attacked before its NOT fun!!!


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

yea i always hear stories about that. See me my dogs are well tempered off property or when I tell them to be good but I'll tell you this if you try and get into my backyard with out one of my family members with you, your going to get bit. My dogs are very agressive on property they are just like that never really wanted them to be that way but there are a lot of pros to that. but if you saw them out on the street you would say omg they are some of the most well tempered dogs and this and then but when you see them at the house you say are those the same dogs?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Msmith1 said:


> yea i always hear stories about that. See me my dogs are well tempered off property or when I tell them to be good but I'll tell you this if you try and get into my backyard with out one of my family members with you, your going to get bit. My dogs are very agressive on property they are just like that never really wanted them to be that way but there are a lot of pros to that. but if you saw them out on the street you would say omg they are some of the most well tempered dogs and this and then but when you see them at the house you say are those the same dogs?


thats how it was with my old pit ginger. she was the friendliest dog ever unless someone uninvited came into our yard. even if someone just came to retrieve a stray ball she would go bonkers. but none of my other dogs acted like that. she was TOO over protective especially when i took her on walks she would even get defensive if a cat walked by!!


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

hell no they wont go said:


> thats how it was with my old pit ginger. she was the friendliest dog ever unless someone uninvited came into our yard. even if someone just came to retrieve a stray ball she would go bonkers. but none of my other dogs acted like that. she was TOO over protective especially when i took her on walks she would even get defensive if a cat walked by!!


walks my dogs are good you could come right up and pet them but yeah at home it is a different story. My dogs are all protective at my house, another problem is my boy Toby is very protective of my little sis she is like 7 if someone is yelling around her that he doesn't know and he thinks that they are yelling at her then he is ready to kill it is insane! I don't like that about him at all it is type scary when I see him like that


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

my pup onyx is getting like that so i tell him NO and have him lay down untill he is calm.

i was talking to this guy yesterday about pitbulls and this is exactly what he told me

"you gotta be carefull people are steeling dogs left and right so train your dog to not be mean but agressive so no one will steal him when you leave him out. you dont want a pitbull that is too friendly now since it becoming a trend to steal them! if i saw your dog and he was happy to come up to me i would just carry him away right then and there!!!"

i dunno but that was just STUPID and pretty suspicious to me. i told him first off living in this area you have to be real dumb to leave your dog out unatended for more then 10 mins. i do leave onyx out only for like five mins though so he can have time to go potty and play a little but i NEVER leave the window!


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

yea that sounds real weird... i wouldnt trust him.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Msmith1 said:


> yea that sounds real weird... i wouldnt trust him.


yeah i know!! he was asking me ALL about my dog i looked at him and asked
why the f does it matter!!?? i hate people who try to be all shady about their intentions. he was asking if i could breed onyx with his pit!!


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

sw_df27 said:


> Well Beware of dog signs is the law here that way if someone gets bit in your yard because someone is either trying to break in of steal your dog then the beware of dog signs will help in court.


Yeah, when I lived in Detroit my boyfriends mom has a Chihuahua(sp) and its a LAW if you have a dog you HAVE to have a beware of sign no matter how little or big.

And to the stolen thing, I had my little girl carmella stolen a while back. To this day even though I don't live in michigan. I have my mom update info every 3 months (numbers and such...) and call ALL the shelters back and police station and everything. And that is in a 30 miles radius. And, there are still flyers up at family owned stores around town cause they know how much I loved her.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

See, that's one of the reasons I like living where I do. In a big city, you never know, the possiblities of what happened would be endless. Around here, if someone were STUPID enough to steal one of my dogs, it would eventually get back to me and someone would be HURT. Plain and simple.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i agree it would be butt woopen time if my dog ever got stolen there are so manny shady people though you never know!! what i want to know is what are some good ways to prevent your dog from being stolen?? i mean some people get dogs to be guard dogs but now adays you need a guard dog for your guard dog!!!!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, I would say, and is probably what I'm going to do... Is to build a large kennel with thick enough bars that aren't that easy to cut, and lock it up with a disc lock. And I think that microchipping helps, in case whoever stole the dog ever tries to go and register it as thier own.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

good idea about the kennel. i was thinken about getting onyx one for the back yard a lil different then your avereage kennal tho.


----------

